# Youtube App



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I do like the Tivo app and have tried logging into my account.

Couple of bugs that are either Tivo or Youtube.

Not able to see any favs or subscriptions that were set on the PC.

Added subscriptions don't appear on the PC but do get saved on Tivo.

When browsing to a subscribed channel Tivo recognises it's subscribed too on the sub menu, but doesn't show it as an active subscription.

I do like the youtube app, but it would be nice for favs and subscriptions to show correctly.
Also be nice to select HD as the prefered video stream


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

I can see 2 of my 6 subscriptions in the list, but it does seem to know about the other 4.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

When I sign in with my account, it lists my subscriptions (I didn't check if it was all of them, but it seemed like it), but none of my 'favourites'. Fortunately I have YouTube on my Bravia too, and it sees the favourites fine (that's where I put stuff that I want to show the family on the big screen), so I probably won't ever use it on TiVo, but I thought the bug report might be useful.


----------

